# Refit Enterprise B-Deck details



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

lastguardian in another thread said:


> TheYoshinator! said:
> 
> 
> > Shane,
> ...


the superstructure answer I came up with is that there is a single deck at the level of the row of windows, with a sunken Officer's Lounge in back. This does indeed leave a half-deck space above and below. I'm making an assumption that the bridge is set down into that half-deck space, with bridge maintenance access in the other spaces. In the Refit Enterprise, it's accepted that the computer core is a vertical column from the bridge down to the planetary sensors (at the bottom of the saucer). I'm placing a computer control room on B-deck just below the bridge. In the front of the superstructure, there are sensors, which might imply an avionics bay in the front of B-deck. Also, in FJ's (widely accepted as cannon, now) TOS deck plans, he put science labs in the superstructure... which could easily be what is behind the four pairs of small round windows around the superstructure. This leaves the two oblong windows, which could reasonably be for a science lounge and small dining room.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

And.. was it my imagination, or in ST: III, when the Klingons board the enterprise, isn't there a scene where one walks in front of a B-Deck sign.. or was that Turboshaft-B?? 
If it's B-deck, that gives is an interesting picture of the turboshaft area right under the bridge. 
If it's Turboshaft B, that would imply two neighboring shafts up and down most of the primary hull. 

(ST: III is one of the movies I don't have on hand).


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

woozle said:


> And.. was it my imagination, or in ST: III, when the Klingons board the enterprise, isn't there a scene where one walks in front of a B-Deck sign.. or was that Turboshaft-B??
> If it's B-deck, that gives is an interesting picture of the turboshaft area right under the bridge.
> If it's Turboshaft B, that would imply two neighboring shafts up and down most of the primary hull.
> 
> (ST: III is one of the movies I don't have on hand).


It was a B-deck sign.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Franz Joseph's deck plans for the TOS Enterprise are now widely accepted as canon? What about the bowling alley? I mean, when Lt. Riley announced a formal dance in the ship's bowling alley, he _was_ off his rocker, right?


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

There's a running joke in the Navy, regarding newbies...that there are bowling alleys AND a McDonalds on the carriers. When I was on IKE and then later Nimitz, we would always try to send the new guys to either of these 'locations'.

It's possible that this little 'tradition' has survived the centuries and is practiced in Starfleet....


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

woozle said:


> And.. was it my imagination, or in ST: III, when the Klingons board the enterprise, isn't there a scene where one walks in front of a B-Deck sign.. or was that Turboshaft-B??
> If it's B-deck, that gives is an interesting picture of the turboshaft area right under the bridge.
> If it's Turboshaft B, that would imply two neighboring shafts up and down most of the primary hull.
> 
> (ST: III is one of the movies I don't have on hand).


Yes, but do you apply what is in ST:III, in any way, to the ship as it was at launch? For instance, the 'Mains' room (I forget what you'd call it) that Spock died in in ST:II. It wasn't there in ST:TMP.

This is why I'm very much anticipating another MSGE- there's splenty of room for interpretation.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

One thing is for sure, ship layout and equipment are not static concepts. Things change with every yard period.

Upgrade or die.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> the superstructure answer I came up with is that there is a single deck at the level of the row of windows, with a sunken Officer's Lounge in back. This does indeed leave a half-deck space above and below. I'm making an assumption that the bridge is set down into that half-deck space, with bridge maintenance access in the other spaces.


Not that the Kimble cutaway can be taken as gospel, but he does show the bridge as sitting atop the B-C superstructure, with its surrounding floor at outer hull level. There's really no need to drop the bridge into the structure any lower than that, based on the size of the docking port in back. Everything fits just fine.  Such a position also simplifies the 'bridge module' concept.



> In the Refit Enterprise, it's accepted that the computer core is a vertical column from the bridge down to the planetary sensors (at the bottom of the saucer).


This originated with my book. Andy Probert suggested the core be included, saying he thought it appropriate to have a direct physical link between the bridge and the lower main sensor array.



> I'm placing a computer control room on B-deck just below the bridge. In the front of the superstructure, there are sensors, which might imply an avionics bay in the front of B-deck.


As for the function of those things within the gray band of the outer hull, as far as I know there has never been a definitive function assigned to them. They were intended to add detail to the model in a place it was deemed to have needed some.  



> Also, in FJ's (widely accepted as canon, now) TOS deck plans, he put science labs in the superstructure... which could easily be what is behind the four pairs of small round windows around the superstructure. This leaves the two oblong windows, which could reasonably be for a science lounge and small dining room.


An interesting idea, but I prefer to have a security station on Deck 2, directly accessible to the bridge. Seems they're always calling guards up there for one reason or another, and in TMP the security team took all of two seconds to show up after the Vejur probe hopped aboard. Deck 3, as indicated by the rear lounge, is dedicated to officer recreation and features the captain's dining room forward (it will also be placed here in the 1701A). The few windows around the perimeter, angled as they are at 45 degrees, are positioned perfectly for providing ambience and for viewing from just a bit below.

That's the way it'll be in my book, anyway. 

Shane


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Franz Joseph's deck plans for the TOS Enterprise are now widely accepted as canon? What about the bowling alley? I mean, when Lt. Riley announced a formal dance in the ship's bowling alley, he _was_ off his rocker, right?


The intent of the episode seems to be that the bowling alley was indeed a part of the crew's provided recreation. It would be simple to maintain and easily utilized, and bowling can either be a solo pastime or a team sport for the promotion of crew unity.

It's actually a very clever idea to have included one.

Shane


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

shane.. how do YOU plan to describe the scene in ST: III with the Klingon in front of the B-deck sign? I'm testing a plan, with two turboshafts (A & B) with a single car stop in between them, on B-deck, with the hallway that the camera is in, going aft. I just haven't figured out aft, to what, with the lounges shortly aft of there.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

lastguardian said:


> The intent of the episode seems to be that the bowling alley was indeed a part of the crew's provided recreation. It would be simple to maintain and easily utilized, and bowling can either be a solo pastime or a team sport for the promotion of crew unity.
> 
> It's actually a very clever idea to have included one.
> 
> Shane


 Yes....along with some very good inertial-damping systems! I don't see the PBA using the Enterprise as a Tourney venue....LOL 

It would be tragic to have several crewmembers reporting to Mc Coy's sickbay for 'ball injuries' due to the hazards of pins, balls and bowlers turbulently demonstrating brownian motion about the deck! We saw how well inertial dampening worked on the Bridge during sudden attacks.  Could they secure the lanes in time during a sudden attack? I dunno...just fun to explore the permutations is all.

...And you have to forgive me because as an old Sailor, I've been in places where pitching, rolling and wave action forced us to tie down every loose article and furniture we could in order to avoid injuries due to 'missile hazards'. Shipboard life can be interesting when bulkheads become decks and overheads become bulkheads for a brief instant!

Still, it's fun to ponder bowling lanes on a Starship!


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Which brings up the swimming pool question. F.J. had a pool in the TOS Enterprise, which you would think, would have some interesting serfing during maneuvers. Since the Refit apperently has streams in the Botanical garden nad a small fountain in the Officer's Lounge, at least a couple jacuuzis aren't out of the question.. but a pool? I dunno.. not much space for it, unless maybe it ballances the Rec Deck, on the port side.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's how it works on the USS Venture!
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/venturedeck6.html


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> Which brings up the swimming pool question. F.J. had a pool in the TOS Enterprise, which you would think, would have some interesting serfing during maneuvers. Since the Refit apperently has streams in the Botanical garden nad a small fountain in the Officer's Lounge, at least a couple jacuuzis aren't out of the question.. but a pool? I dunno.. not much space for it, unless maybe it ballances the Rec Deck, on the port side.


The pool aboard the refit is aft on the same deck as the botanical garden. The 1701A doesn't have one.

Shane


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

That's a very bold statement. That would make it under the cargo deck, which works for me.. but why not on the 1701-A? Because of the new decals on the bottom, implying hatches or.. something?


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> That's a very bold statement. That would make it under the cargo deck, which works for me.. but why not on the 1701-A? Because of the new decals on the bottom, implying hatches or.. something?


Why bold?

ST V placed the ship's brig in the spot occupied in the refit by the pool. Rather than find another place to squeeze one in (a pool takes up two deck spaces and, to be done properly, requires the greater deck height of the secondary hull), we're omitting it entirely. 

Shane


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> Which brings up the swimming pool question. F.J. had a pool in the TOS Enterprise, which you would think, would have some interesting serfing during maneuvers.


I'd imagine the pool would normally be empty, and filled with quick pumps by advance scheduling. Crewmembers would need to make appointments for its use in advance.

During times of 'quiet' (such as when the ship is between assignments, or on its way to a Starbase for R&R or maintenance) it might then be kept filled and ready. 

Shane


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> And.. was it my imagination, or in ST: III, when the Klingons board the enterprise, isn't there a scene where one walks in front of a B-Deck sign.. or was that Turboshaft-B??
> If it's B-deck, that gives is an interesting picture of the turboshaft area right under the bridge.
> If it's Turboshaft B, that would imply two neighboring shafts up and down most of the primary hull.
> 
> (ST: III is one of the movies I don't have on hand).


The letter markings Meyer placed on the elevator doors create contradictory visual evidence no matter what meaning you assign to them. It does not seem possible they indicate deck levels, though that likely was the director's intent. Deck 'quadrants' may be a better explanation (port/forward is 'A,' starboard/forward is 'B,' etc), or (as you suggest) they convey individual shafts or turbolift routes.

Shane


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

The Klingons _*were*_ on B deck. The turboshafts were still inoperable below C deck. They had climbed up the ladders from the transporter room, but were unable to locate the emergency hatch from B deck to the bridge. They walked right by the turboshaft, not knowing what it was or how to read it.

The proof for this is the fact that they couldn't figure out the computer was counting backwards.

We just didn't see the first officer slap his bumpy forehead when one of his crewmen figured out that if he walked up to the door, it opened to an elevator car.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I would allow that the pool be filled at all times, but with either a retractable cover or a force field to keep the water in during shakey-cam moments. Otherwise it creates a requirement for a reserve water tank to fill it from, which takes up twice as much space in the ship as just a pool does.

Unless it's filled from the ship's potable water tanks, then cleansed and filtered when its returned to those tanks. But that seems like a hell of a lot of potable water to be unavailable when it's diverted for recreation. "Attention crew, real-water showers, drinking and hand washing will be off limits for two hours. Ensign Rizzo wants to do laps."


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

lastguardian said:


> The letter markings Meyer placed on the elevator doors create contradictory visual evidence no matter what meaning you assign to them.
> Shane


Heh, I feel guilty doubting Shane, but listening to supreme court debates has given me courage. 

While I have yet to re-watch that scene, granted, most decks are labeled by number, but since the sign by the door doesn't give a number and decks are referred to by both number and letter, it looks pretty obvious that it's B-deck. Since we haven't seen a B-deck scene anywhere else, and the next scene shows the Klingons entering the Bridge (where the turbolifts stil out?), it's not just a matter of a reused generic set. Nor does it contradict anything, since the only thing we know about B-deck is the Officer's Lounge in the back, some windows on the side, and the assumption of twin turbolifts in the middle. For my cut-away model, the scene fits perfectly on the B-deck plan that I have half-done (anybody got a floor plan for a movie era science lab?). I have a connecting turbo shaft between the two vertical shafts (coming down from the bridge above), with a door in the middle, for access to the deck, without blocking traffic up and down from the bridge. 

When the sections of a deck are referred to, as in a dozen scenes, they go by hull frame reference, or 'section', which wouldn't be in large letters by a door.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> Heh, I feel guilty doubting Shane, but listening to supreme court debates has given me courage.


Hey, I've been wrong before, and I'll be wrong again. Please don't hesitate to point out my flubs. 



> While I have yet to re-watch that scene, granted, most decks are labeled by number, but since the sign by the door doesn't give a number and decks are referred to by both number and letter, it looks pretty obvious that it's B-deck.


I'm pretty sure Meyer intended it to be B-Deck. Problem is, once he had modified the set graphics for a particular scene, he left those graphics in place for the remainder of the film (the markings even remained in place for ST III). So, the majority of the movie(s) appears to take place on just a couple of decks, sometimes even when showing rooms we 'know' are elsewhere inside the ship.

Be all that as it may, in the revised edition we're treating the ST III Klingon scene as having taken place on B-Deck, and have a B-deck layout that allows for this.

As for Spock's quarters being on C-Deck (with bridge graphics showing he lived in the brig)...not so much.  

Shane


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Watching TMP, I realized something.. the ST: III scene with B-deck is harder to rationalize then I thought.. but.. the two rooms that we see Kirk, Spock, and McCoy in, aren't the same size. Both Mr. Scott's Guide and Probert's sketches implied that they're the same size.. but this changes a lot.... Shane, didn't you mention once that you couldn't draw the VIP lounge the way you wanted to?


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> Watching TMP, I realized something.. the ST: III scene with B-deck is harder to rationalize then I thought.. but.. the two rooms that we see Kirk, Spock, and McCoy in, aren't the same size. Both Mr. Scott's Guide and Probert's sketches implied that they're the same size.. but this changes a lot.... Shane, didn't you mention once that you couldn't draw the VIP lounge the way you wanted to?



Quite true. We're correcting that this time around. 

Shane


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> Watching TMP, I realized something.. the ST: III scene with B-deck is harder to rationalize then I thought.


We've got it nailed. 

Shane


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Since we're putting the confused ST III Klingons on Deck 2, I figure this is what happened:

They beamed into Transporter Room 3 just as Kirk and company left. They then rushed out into the corridor and found a turboshaft right there, but it didn't work (they're all still inoperative below Deck 3). They continued on, still in a hurry, turned left at the next corridor and immediately came upon the main stairwell, which they took up five flights to Deck 2, where it terminates. They then ran around Deck 2 (B-Deck), looking for a way up to the bridge, until one of their guys tried the elevator they'd already walked past twice and it opened. They then went up to the bridge, found it empty, and BOOM.

And they did all this in about thirty seconds.

Ah, movie time... 

Shane


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

*" GET OUT!!! GET OUT OF THERE!!!!! GET OUTTTTT!!!!"*

Yeah. That was cool.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

lastguardian said:


> Ah, movie time...


Yeah...I rewatched The Wrath of Khan yesterday, and it occurred to me that it is absolutely impossible for the ending to happen in the allotted time. They've got four minutes from the time that Khan initiated the detonation of the Genesis device...David even says so in the scene. Then we see Spock leave the bridge and get to Engineering. In the next shot, Kirk asks how much time remaining, and Saavik says that they have 3:30 remaining, but more than a minute has already passed. It's absolutely impossible that Spock could have gotten all the way from the bridge to engineering in under a minute, especially with the turbo-system out of commission.

So, yes...Ah, movie time, indeed!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

And in 11001001 Data and Geordi had 14 seconds to get from the bridge to the transporter room, beam over to the starbase, and for the Enterprise to back out of the dock, turn and warp out to safe exploding distance. And they made it! 

Possibley the most abuse of "movie time" was in the end of Alias season 3. Vaughn was recovering from torture in a hospital in Los Angeles while Sidney tracked down a lead in Eastern Europe. As Sidney found the secret base and came into danger from Lauren in Europe, Vaughn decided he'd better go help. He checked himself out of the hospital, and arrived on the scene in Europe just in the nick of time to save sidney from being shot.

Okay, now just how long, in reality, do you think it would take to break out of a hospital, get a fake passport (the CIA would be tracking him down after his escape) and money, get a plane ticket, fly from LA to Eastern Europe, arrange transportation and a firearm once there, find the secret base, and arrive just in time? Mind you, it seemed to happen in the same amount of time Sidney was fighting Lauren :freak:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

www.khaaan.com :thumbsup:


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> www.khaaan.com :thumbsup:


Oh, for the love of "Khaaan!"


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

Here's what I'm got to work, for the ST: III scene with the Klingons, that will actually fit with the turboshafts and lounge...


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> Here's what I'm got to work, for the ST: III scene with the Klingons, that will actually fit with the turboshafts and lounge...


Very cool, Woozle. But we're placing two decks in the B-C structure (and ten in the saucer overall), so we've got B-Deck above the level with the officers' lounge (C-Deck).

You may want to consider that the corridor seen in the film has doors (whichever corridor it would have been) where you have the computer core placed. On the set, the door actually was that of the transporter room, with another door directly across the hall from that.

This is one stubborn ship, I'll tell you... 

We've already created a layout that works quite well with the scene in ST III -- I think you'll be happy with it. Everything is coming together exceedingly well. We're trying very hard to create a floor plan layout that matches the various interior scenes seen in the first three films. 

Shane


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm still klinging to the single deck in the superstructure idea, or possibly the front having a second, small deck, though no matter how I measure it, it just doesn't seem like something that would be built in a ship. In a lot of ways, I like a lot of David Schmidt's gueses for deck placements. He has a single conference room in the front of his B-deck and that's it. Seems like a waste to me. 

I still like the computer core idea, and doors going to it will work for me, as will other doors.. I still haven't re-watched the scene. I understand about keeping your information non-discosure, for the book, though I sure would love to see what your thinking.

EDIT: HERE'S the Trekpulse screencap of the scene, itself.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I HAVE to say it again...because the scene is SO...fantastic...and so is Chris Lloyd!










* GET OUT!!! GET OUT OF THERE!!! GET OUT!!!!! *

boom.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I thought this thread was about the Enterprise B


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ B deck that is.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm thinking of having the Enterprise's Stllar Cartography lab in the front of the Superstructure. That would make sense of the details on the front are indeed sensors. I'm visualizing a high-bay room, with big wall-screens around a central kiosk. Whether you like Shane's two-deck superstructure or my one-deck superstructure, that would fit perfectly. Shane, do you have a plan for a Stellar Cartography lab? is there any evidance that it would be elsewhere?


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> Shane, do you have a plan for a Stellar Cartography lab? is there any evidance that it would be elsewhere?


There's no evidence that a stellar cartography lab would be anywhere aboard the refit (or the 1701A) at all. One can surmise based upon the TNG era, but as for actual evidence set in the Kirk time frame, I don't believe we've seen any.

FJ put a physics lab with a telescope at the aft end of Deck 3. 

Shane


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

John P said:


> And in 11001001 Data and Geordi had 14 seconds to get from the bridge to the transporter room, beam over to the starbase, and for the Enterprise to back out of the dock, turn and warp out to safe exploding distance. And they made it!
> 
> Possibley the most abuse of "movie time" was in the end of Alias season 3. Vaughn was recovering from torture in a hospital in Los Angeles while Sidney tracked down a lead in Eastern Europe. As Sidney found the secret base and came into danger from Lauren in Europe, Vaughn decided he'd better go help. He checked himself out of the hospital, and arrived on the scene in Europe just in the nick of time to save sidney from being shot.
> 
> Okay, now just how long, in reality, do you think it would take to break out of a hospital, get a fake passport (the CIA would be tracking him down after his escape) and money, get a plane ticket, fly from LA to Eastern Europe, arrange transportation and a firearm once there, find the secret base, and arrive just in time? Mind you, it seemed to happen in the same amount of time Sidney was fighting Lauren :freak:


This kind of crap happens all the time on soaps...particularly General Hospital. Okay, yes, you found me out...I watch GH!  It's a guilty pleasure. But yeah, people are clearly able to get all the way across town in just a matter of minutes, and around the world before dinner is over.


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

RED DWARF kinda addressed that issue, with in-lift meals. In Star Trek, there's no reason that the turbolifts can't have their own warp fields, to go FTL between floors.. though, it would be a serious bitch if the inertial dampeners went out.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

John P said:


> Possibley the most abuse of "movie time" was in the end of Alias season 3...


And let's not forget "The Empire Strikes back" in which Yoda trains Luke to be a Jedi Knight in the time it takes the Millenium Falcon to fly from Hoth to Besbin.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> And let's not forget "The Empire Strikes back" in which Yoda trains Luke to be a Jedi Knight in the time it takes the Millenium Falcon to fly from Hoth to Besbin.


Without hyperdrive. Could have been years!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

1701ALover said:


> This kind of crap happens all the time on soaps...particularly General Hospital. Okay, yes, you found me out...I watch GH!  It's a guilty pleasure. But yeah, people are clearly able to get all the way across town in just a matter of minutes, and around the world before dinner is over.


 Then there's the other kind of soap opera time. A few years ago I watched a week of Days of Our Lives, because my mom used to watch it when I was a widdew kid and I was curious. (this must have been before TNG, because DeLancey was on Days). One of the 50 subplots was that some characters were trapped in a building with a bomb, and the bomb was going to go off in FIVE MINUTES. Honest to god, it took all week. They'd only check in on those characters for one minute per episode, for 5 episodes. :lol:


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

My wife watches one where babies routinely go from infant to toddler to teenager in about six months real time. A kid's born in a July episode, and by Christmas he's graduating high school.

I guess babies aren't interesting enough dramatically. 

And, at the same time (as was pointed out by John P), a crisis that should only have taken a few hours to resolve drags on the entire six months.

Bizarre.


Shane


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

lastguardian said:


> My wife watches one where babies routinely go from infant to toddler to teenager in about six months real time. A kid's born in a July episode, and by Christmas he's graduating high school.
> 
> I guess babies aren't interesting enough dramatically.
> 
> ...


GH pulls that kind of stuff, too...one of the main characters, Bobbie, has a son who was, at one point, about 10. They suddenly recast him with a 7-8 year old, then not even three years later, after not showing him at all for a long time, recast him as a 15-16 year old. Then suddenly, he's away at college...but he never graduated from high school, at least on the show.

Anywaaay...getting back to the topic at hand, I'd have to say that while I personally subscribe to Shane's two-deck theory (sorry, woozle), I do have one minor problem with it: I've compared the side profile view AND the cross-section in "Mr. Scott's Guide", and the viewports that surround the B/C superstructure (in the grey, indented strip) are just barely above the floor of the upper of the two levels. You'd have to be sitting or lying on the floor to look out of them. Care to explain that, Shane?


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

1701ALover said:


> I've compared the side profile view AND the cross-section in "Mr. Scott's Guide", and the viewports that surround the B/C superstructure (in the grey, indented strip) are just barely above the floor of the upper of the two levels. You'd have to be sitting or lying on the floor to look out of them. Care to explain that, Shane?


The windows are actually high on Deck 3, not low on Deck 2. 

In other words, Deck 2 does not go all the way to the outer superstructure but angles upward at its edge, creating a dramatic, walnut-accented 'high bay' effect around the perimeter of the Deck 3 officers' dining room. The windows (along with the sides of the superstructure) are angled at 45 degrees, and while this would create a bit of an extreme viewing angle at eye-level, it presents a nice, face-on view for those in the dining room. 

Shane


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I've been doing some figuring.. to have two decks, that B/C floor/ceiling would also be to high for the VIP lounge, meaning that instead of being a few steps below the C-deck level, it would have to be half a deck above the C-deck level (right at the hight of those windows that imply a single deck all the way through. 

I understand shane's logic, but I gotta go with the more obvious answer.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

woozle said:


> I've been doing some figuring.. to have two decks, that B/C floor/ceiling would also be to high for the VIP lounge, meaning that instead of being a few steps below the C-deck level, it would have to be half a deck above the C-deck level (right at the hight of those windows that imply a single deck all the way through.


Woozle, I don't follow that at all.

Shane


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

I think, that this is what will be in my model:
(Thanks to Shane for major pointers, even though we don't agree on some points)


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Looks good to me, Woozle. 

What kind of deck height will you have through the rest of the saucer? How many decks?

Shane


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

lastguardian said:


> The windows are actually high on Deck 3, not low on Deck 2.
> 
> In other words, Deck 2 does not go all the way to the outer superstructure but angles upward at its edge, creating a dramatic, walnut-accented 'high bay' effect around the perimeter of the Deck 3 officers' dining room. The windows (along with the sides of the superstructure) are angled at 45 degrees, and while this would create a bit of an extreme viewing angle at eye-level, it presents a nice, face-on view for those in the dining room.
> 
> Shane


Okay...this is really crude and not to scale, so don't laugh, but is this what you mean?


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Pretty close, but the outside (forward) wall of B-deck slopes at 45 degrees instead of being vertical.

Shane


----------



## woozle (Oct 17, 2002)

lastguardian said:


> Looks good to me, Woozle.
> What kind of deck height will you have through the rest of the saucer? How many decks?
> Shane


I like the 9-deck primary hull, unless you can convert me to 10 decks.. I haven't started building B-deck yet. 

7mm interior deck height, that works out to 2.45 meters (8 feet). 
One thing that I noticed, is that vertical Turbo-lift shafts won't fit within a single deck height, unless there's a meter between decks. I'm still working on the 'tween deck space, though it will probably depend on the thickness of plastic I use for the decks.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

lastguardian said:


> Pretty close, but the outside (forward) wall of B-deck slopes at 45 degrees instead of being vertical.
> 
> Shane


Opposite of the 45-degree angle of the main superstructure, like this: /\ ; or in the same direction, like this: / / ? You're really making me/us champ at the bit, wanting to see your full-out deck plans, now...this isn't nice, baiting us like this, while the possiblity that these materials will never be published still looms...unless PocketBooks/Paramount gave the OK? C'mon, Shane...give us SOMETHING!


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

1701ALover said:


> Opposite of the 45-degree angle of the main superstructure, like this: /\


Yes, like that. 

Shane


----------

